# Need Audio and exhaust recomendations



## aarantes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey guys I just purchased a 2005 350z and i was wondering if anyone know whats the mounting depth for the bose sub I was thinking about replacing it with a Pioneer shallow mount subwoofer but I dont know if the mounting depth is enough for the subwoofer. Also what would be the best exhaust overall? Thanks


----------

